
Ask HN: What is the best open source software that you use? - redsec
Ask HN: What is the best open source software that you use?
======
hpaavola
Firefox. Runs on all the platforms I use (Linux, Android and Windows). Shares
state between all the devices I run it in. Been somewhat the same since
Phoenix days for me, the end user.

GNU Core Utils. They've been the pretty much the same since I first learned
about those.

------
tenebrisalietum
\- VLC: If it can't play it, it's not a video or audio file.

\- nginx: It's fast and has a lot of features.

\- MAME: Arcade emulator, this project is amazing.

\- ImageMagick convert: Wonderful command line tool for manipulating images

\- ffmpeg: Wonderful command line tool for manipulating videos

------
sidcool
Linux OS. Near perfect OS for developers.

